# Oklahoma



## MCBUCK (Dec 3, 2017)

I really don’t know much about them other than Baker Mayfield. Are there any Sooner fathers that can enlighten?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2017)

I know Teams score a lot of points on them.   They just usually score a few more


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

Oklahoma was a high scoring team in 2008 when Florida played them in the NC game. They may have been leading the country in scoring  at the time. I believe they scored 14 on us. As long as y'all don't have a first Auburn game you've got a chance.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2017)

The stats show this to be a shoot out, unless our defense gets in Mayfields face.  I like our chances against their defense.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 4, 2017)

If you ask me their schedule was super soft.With the exception of Ohio State and TCU all the other teams they played were not ranked and most had 6-6 records or worse.  So with the teams they have played it can make their stats look really good. Just my opinion.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2017)

shut down Baker Mayfield and its a done deal.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

nickel back said:


> shut down Baker Mayfield and its a done deal.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Easier typed than done. Georgia is going to have to run the ball and eat up clock. If they can keep mayfield on the bench they can win. If not it will be a long night. Sooners are a big play type of team. And they make a lot of them. The dawgs won't win a shoot out. Go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Easier typed than done. Georgia is going to have to run the ball and eat up clock. If they can keep mayfield on the bench they can win. If not it will be a long night. Sooners are a big play type of team. And they make a lot of them. The dawgs won't win a shoot out. Go dawgs



Oklahoma hasn't faced a running offense and backs like we've got. Going to be fun to watch! I think we'll be just fine!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oklahoma hasn't faced a running offense and backs like we've got. Going to be fun to watch! I think we'll be just fine!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



okie handled osu easily. should be a winnable game for the dogs.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Easier typed than done. Georgia is going to have to run the ball and eat up clock. If they can keep mayfield on the bench they can win. If not it will be a long night. Sooners are a big play type of team. And they make a lot of them. The dawgs won't win a shoot out. Go dawgs



Did not say it would be easy.

rush rush rush....keep him moving and have #3 as a spy

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

14-7-2 all time against SEC teams 

http://www.mcubed.net/ncaaf/tvc/ok/sec.shtml


----------



## DannyW (Dec 4, 2017)

Oklahoma just outscores everybody. If Georgia's defense comes to play, and cleans up their stupid penalties (Georgia gave up 45 yards Saturday just yanking on face masks), then they will be fine.

Argue for or against the CFP but the 4 teams left are all good teams. Whoever wins the national championship will have earned it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2017)

Baker Mayfield reminds me of Johnny Manziel in his A&M days.  

I could see this game going one of two ways:  Like the 1st Auburn game, or like the 2nd Auburn game.

He's got the talent and the receivers to embarrass our secondary like Stidham did the first time.  But if our defense swarms like it did this weekend, we can shut them down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Be careful Dawgs. They whooped up on Bammers the last time they played


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Be careful Dawgs. They whooped up on Bammers the last time they played


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 4, 2017)

Sooners are mostly offense. Their defense is a hair better than average...nowhere close as good as UGA's defense. We will probably not have much issue putting points on the board. But our D is going to have to step it up and play clean football. Hopefully we'll get some truly neutral refs for the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2017)

They are going to stack the box against us and force us to pass some. We are gonna have to play offense like we did in the second Auburn game, not the first.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

From my research UGA has never played Oklahoma? IS that right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> From my research UGA has never played Oklahoma? IS that right?



No Previous Matchups..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> They are going to stack the box against us and force us to pass some. We are gonna have to play offense like we did in the second Auburn game, not the first.



I'm up wit dat.^ The name of our game is to get after Mayfield early and often and play offense using every tool we got. If we play with the intensity we played with against the Barn Saturday I think it goes our way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Oklahoma sure does give up a lot of points to opposing teams..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> No Previous Matchups..



Wow


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 4, 2017)

bam_bam said:


> If you ask me their schedule was super soft.With the exception of Ohio State and TCU all the other teams they played were not ranked and most had 6-6 records or worse.  So with the teams they have played it can make their stats look really good. Just my opinion.



UGA played Auburn and Notre Dame and ran the table in the SEC Least...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> UGA played Auburn and Notre Dame and ran the table in the SEC Least...



Beat 2 western teams as well.. Oh..

And won the SEC!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'm up wit dat.^ The name of our game is to get after Mayfield early and often and play offense using every tool we got. If we play with the intensity we played with against the Barn Saturday I think it goes our way.



Mayfield is a greasy little Johnny Manzel type when it comes to pinning him down. His skills are what have him as the front runner for the Heisman. His attitude should knock him down a few notches from that though. He is a goomba thug when it comes to personality. 

I would love to see UGA fill his helmet with grass, violently and often.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Read an article this morning said dawg fans had been texting and trolling mayfield.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Read an article this morning said dawg fans had been texting and trolling mayfield.



Are you really surprised?? Some of those idiots sent death threats to Aaron Murray in 2012..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you really surprised?? Some of those idiots sent death threats to Aaron Murray in 2012..



They gonna poke the bear and get bit


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would love to see UGA fill his helmet with grass, violently and often.



I would like to see a repeat of the 2008 Sugar Bowl when high-flying Heisman hopeful Colt Brennan came to the mainland and spent most of the night in the turf.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Read an article this morning said dawg fans had been texting and trolling mayfield.



It was mostly Slayer.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was mostly Slayer.



lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> They gonna poke the bear and get bit





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was mostly Slayer.





dwhee87 said:


> lol.



Well, I really never stopped drinking until last night when I finally passed out... So, don't blame me.. Blame the alcohol.. 

No trees and poison were involved..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Thats exactly what id want to do if I were the dogs. Get him good and hyped up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2017)

i'd like to see Alabama beat Clemson and Mayfield to beat  from the Georgia game to walk


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thats exactly what id want to do if I were the dogs. Get him good and hyped up.



Yep, to the point his head asplodes on game day.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2017)

Oklahoma favored by 1.
Bama favored by 2


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Oklahoma favored by 1.
> Bama favored by 2



ya'll need to call mayfield some more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> ya'll need to call mayfield some more.



Or you can get kicked between the legs and play UCF...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

At the end of the day.. When you clowns refer to UGA...

Just make sure you sissy's talk proper..

The Georgia Bulldawgs. Your 2017 SEC Champs..

Respect was earned!!! The rest of you fools can lick our Hobnail boots! 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Keep talking boys..

How many are playing Jan 1st???


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm seeing a Clemson-UGA Title game.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

boy this is starting to sound a lot like the trash talk pre first auburn game. ya'll already planning on the NC haven't even considered you might get beat by a team that's already beaten the big 10 champs this year and probably has the heisman winner as QB.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

All I know is we are 12-1.....


Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> All I know is we are 12-1.....
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!




and that 1 (beatdown) was given to you by a team that lost to LSU, barely beat Troy and lost to the current #1 team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> boy this is starting to sound a lot like the trash talk pre first auburn game. ya'll already planning on the NC haven't even considered you might get beat by a team that's already beaten the big 10 champs this year and probably has the heisman winner as QB.



You jealous you aren't part of the conversation? I believe in Kirby. If we lose, so be it...

Bow to Kirby and his SEC title! I could care less about California! I'm still high as s kite and loving the SEC beat down! We are in year 2 and I'm riding the wave! Sucks to be anyone in the Dawgs way! This is nothing but gravy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> and that 1 (beatdown) was given to you by a team that lost to LSU, barely beat Troy and lost to the current #1 team.



Hey... Who's you're daddy?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey... Who's you're daddy?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey... Who's you're daddy?




Just saying.  

ask alabama what its like to play oklahoma in the sugar bowl.

*your


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 4, 2017)

Good luck dawgs. Yall are going to have to play like yall did against us (Auburn) the second time. Mayfield aint no joke.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> Good luck dawgs. Yall are going to have to play like yall did against us (Auburn) the second time. Mayfield aint no joke.




man they done beat oklahoma and are hollering "we want bama"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Yall better go ahead and get somebody over to Slayer's trailer park just in case the Dawgs don't win this game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Just saying.
> 
> ask alabama what its like to play oklahoma in the sugar bowl.
> 
> *your



We're not playing them in the Sugar Bowl.. Bow to you're daddy. We beat you like a Cherokee drum..

If we loose to them, you'll still know we are the SEC Champs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall better go ahead and get somebody over to Slayer's trailer park just in case the Dawgs don't win this game.



Belk Bowl... not this year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

I believe in Kirby! Have since day 1..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> We're not playing them in the Sugar Bowl.. Bow to you're daddy. We beat you like a Cherokee drum..
> 
> If we loose to them, you'll still know we are the SEC Champs!




LOL funny you forget the rear end whipping ya'll caught on the plains. we beat you like a yard dog. dawgs barking and whining and crying all the way back to athens. the dawg bus broke down here in lagrange and no one would tow the trashy thing back to athens 

you should be thaking us for getting alabama out of the way for the SEC championship


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2017)

Too bad y'all won the one that didn't matter.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Too bad y'all won the one that didn't matter.




Too bad ya'll aren't #1 after the loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> LOL funny you forget the rear end whipping ya'll caught on the plains. we beat you like a yard dog. dawgs barking and whining and crying all the way back to athens. the dawg bus broke down here in lagrange and no one would tow the trashy thing back to athens
> 
> you should be thaking us for getting alabama out of the way for the SEC championship



Easy to forget a whooping like that when we beat you and broke your team in Atlanta. No "plains" involved. We spanked you boys bad.. and you know it! When we ran for 60+ yards.... It was like we took all of you air out.. 

We Beat the Dawg Crap out of you.. And you know it! 4th down and we went for a TD just to rub it in..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Too bad ya'll aren't #1 after the loss.



Too bad you are sucking on our exhaust. Who would you prefer to be??


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 4, 2017)

The irrelevance of auburn after Saturday. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Too bad ya'll aren't #1 after the loss.



UCF!!! That's who you are playing! Dawgs destroy another season for Auburn!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Who's you're daddy???!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Easy to forget a whooping like that when we beat you and broke your team in Atlanta. No "plains" involved. We spanked you boys bad.. and you know it! When we ran for 60+ yards.... It was like we took all of you air out..
> 
> We Beat the Dawg Crap out of you.. And you know it! 4th down and we went for a TD just to rub it in..



blah blah blah

you better start worrying about oklahoma


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

12-1.....


SEC Champs!


Mic drop.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who's you're daddy???!!!



baker mayfields gonna be yours if you aint careful!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> 12-1.....
> 
> 
> SEC Champs!
> ...




good god you win one time in 12 years and you walk around like a banty rooster.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Daddy...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daddy...



more like an ex old lady


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> good god you win one time in 12 years and you walk around like a banty rooster.



Beat the Dawg Crap out of you!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Too bad ya'll aren't #1 after the loss.



Didn't need to be no. 1.  Just needed to use the boogers as a doormat (or toilet paper) to get to the playoffs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> more like an ex old lady



Say it with me T......


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

heres my favorite oklahoma play of all time


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> more like an ex old lady


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Say it with me T......
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!



I done told you i cheer the dawgs on 364 days a year, well technically 363 days this year but....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> more like an ex old lady



I love ya bud, but...

Go Dawgs!! Say it with me..

Sic Em!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Didn't need to be no. 1.  Just needed to use the boogers as a doormat (or toilet paper) to get to the playoffs.



youre welcome to you  not having to play alabama to get into the playoffs.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2017)

Latest word is sooners top running back Rodney Anderson won't be making the trip to the Rose Bowl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> good god you win one time in 12 years and you walk around like a banty rooster.



You oughta see his haircut.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Latest word is sooners top running back Rodney Anderson won't be making the trip to the Rose Bowl



oh well sux to be them


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I done told you i cheer the dawgs on 364 days a year, well technically 363 days this year but....
> 
> GO DAWGS!





It's why I like you bud!!

I wore your Avatar! The only one Barner to participate! You have my respect brother! You always have it!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta see his haircut.



Hugh is just upset I have hair!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> boy this is starting to sound a lot like the trash talk pre first auburn game. ya'll already planning on the NC haven't even considered you might get beat by a team that's already beaten the big 10 champs this year and probably has the heisman winner as QB.



Where you get all this Yall from T? I am happy to be here, would be nice to win one or two more games, but if we don't, we still accomplished more than anybody figured we would, including me.


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2017)

Good game on sec channel .... think I’ll watch it again , Auburn is about to score there only Touchdown .............Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's why I like you bud!!
> 
> I wore your Avatar! The only one Barner to participate! You have my respect brother! You always have it!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



im telling you I cut myself once and my blood skeeted out burnt orange.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Where you get all this Yall from T? I am happy to be here, would be nice to win one or two more games, but if we don't, we still accomplished more than anybody figured we would, including me.



Ya'll is for browning slayer he talks enough poop for a dozen folks.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

i would change my sigline but I'm scared it would jinx the dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hugh is just upset I have hair!!



I'm talkin bout on your head. Not that stuff you have braided coming out of your ears and nose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm talkin bout on your head. Not that stuff you have braided coming out of your ears and nose.



Sounds like we need a lunch next week! I'm game for sushi!!!


----------



## GA native (Dec 4, 2017)

UGA ranks 4 in total defense. Okie didn't even make the top 50.

Okie has no. 1 total offense. UGA ranks 37.
http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/21

I tend to bet on defense. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> i would change my sigline but I'm scared it would jinx the dawgs!



Maybe your sig could say, 2017 SEC Champs.. I know you don't hear that often..

You're daddy... You hear that a lot!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2017)

GA native said:


> UGA ranks 4 in total defense. Okie didn't even make the top 50.
> 
> 
> I tend to bet on defense. Go Dawgs!



Well..... Okie beat the #8 ranked defense of OSU and they beat the #19 ranked defense TCU twice.

It's gonna be a battle.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 4, 2017)

antharper said:


> Good game on sec channel .... think I’ll watch it again , Auburn is about to score there only Touchdown .............Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 4, 2017)

GA native said:


> UGA ranks 4 in total defense. Okie didn't even make the top 50.
> 
> Okie has no. 1 total offense. UGA ranks 37.
> http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/21
> ...





I read a lot of stats that didn't have OU ranked at all, but the two I read that did have them ranked #1 and #3 was passing yards. Rushing was top 30, but I was surprise how much they pass and how little they play defense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

I sure hope the football team doesn't think like the fans. Some of yall are already getting rooms/tickets for the Natty


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 4, 2017)

Just reading stats


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hugh is just upset I have hair!!



but little hands and feet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Just reading stats



That wasn't directed at you or many others on the forum. Just in general... 

Well maybe Slayer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> but little hands and feet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 4, 2017)

quid pro quo, Natrez Patrick meet  Rodney Anderson

http://www.news9.com/story/36991366/protective-order-issued-against-ou-running-back-rodney-anderson


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

So it begins


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 5, 2017)

Ever notice all of UGA’s alternate uni’s look good    Go Dawgs!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

Throwback said:


> im telling you I cut myself once and my blood skeeted out burnt orange.



burnt orange?

You pulling for Tejas now?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Where you get all this Yall from T? I am happy to be here, would be nice to win one or two more games, but if we don't, we still accomplished more than anybody figured we would, including me.



this^^^^




Throwback said:


> Ya'll is for browning slayer he talks enough poop for a dozen folks.



this^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Ya'll is for browning slayer he talks enough poop for a dozen folks.



And yet, you have as many posts in this thread as I do.. You want me to have you a shirt made that says "We Almost Made It To The Rose Bowl"?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'm up wit dat.^ The name of our game is to get after Mayfield early and often and play offense using every tool we got. If we play with the intensity we played with against the Barn Saturday I think it goes our way.



I hear Carter and Bellamy have a love poster of him on the room wall painted with bruises.  They gonna gun after this boy like they did in the Auburn game.  Go DAWGS and the wolf pack!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2017)

Throwback said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> you better start worrying about oklahoma



And you need to quit worrying about the DAWGS.  They ended your right to discussion on Saturday.  You need to worry about the Gus bus (speaking of trashy buses, they got more bailbondsma signs in the Gus bus than at most jails) against UCF.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I sure hope the football team doesn't think like the fans. Some of yall are already getting rooms/tickets for the Natty



This ain't no bammer thread boy!  I hear the Hyatt is running some deals though.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And yet, you have as many posts in this thread as I do.. You want me to have you a shirt made that says "We Almost Made It To The Rose Bowl"?



I will take two please for my barner friends.  Front needs to say, we got no love in Lanter!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I will take two please for my barner friends.  Front needs to say, we got no love in Lanter!



Funny, this thread was about Oklahoma and then it turned straight to laughing at Auburn.. I'm not worried about no Rose Bowl yet, I'm still enjoying "Beating the Dawg Crap Out Of Auburn"...


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 5, 2017)

It will be UGA and Bama in the NCG. Mark my words. Think about it for a minute, UGA has been on a revenge tour this year and we just about have completed it, expect for one game. Who do we still owe one too, Bama for losing in the SEC Championship Game a couple years ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 920707
> 
> So it begins



It should be more like this..


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 5, 2017)

Think about it, what's the one thing Bama is going to hear all month long, how good Clemson is. You give Sabin a month to prepare for that, he's not going to lose again. And what is UGA going to hear all month long, how good Mayfield is. Kirby's going to have those boys fired up. This is not his first rodeo either.


----------



## GA native (Dec 5, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I read a lot of stats that didn't have OU ranked at all, but the two I read that did have them ranked #1 and #3 was passing yards. Rushing was top 30, but I was surprise how much they pass and how little they play defense.



So the way to beat Okie is to control the clock. Keep their hotshot QB on the sidelines and grind it out. We've got the tools, and Okie's defense isn't nearly as good as Auburn's.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't like Oklahoma and I'm pulling for u ga. With that said, I think oklahomas defense is better than some of you think. The offenses they face are much better than sec offenses with much better QB's across the board. Besides a couple games, the offenses uga faced are not very good. Not saying uga doesnt have a good defense just saying i might pump the brakes a little. Over the last 6 or 7 years ive seen alot of big 12 teams steam roll some sec defences. Bama has had the best defense by far in the sec the last 8 years and how have they fared against spread offenses? Smoked by Clemson last year, smoked by clemson the previous year, smoked by OSU before that, smoked by oklahoma a couple years before that. Have struggled against the few teams in the sec that have also ran some type of spread like ole miss and tam. My point is not that bamas defense wasnt good, but they thrive on sec offenses and by and large look no different then alot of other teams that face the spread much more often.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2017)

I think Oklahama has a goot team. Georgia is not ready to win a game like this if they have a bad day. Great teams win when they have a bad day. We are getting there though. Oklahoma will be a war, and if we don't bring our A game, it will be a bad day.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2017)

GA native said:


> So the way to beat Okie is to control the clock. Keep their hotshot QB on the sidelines and grind it out. We've got the tools, and Okie's defense isn't nearly as good as Auburn's.



^^^^i already said it in another thread. If they don't do this it's going to be a loooong day for Georgia.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2017)

Another possible factor, Kirby has been to many games like this with Bama. Oklahoma has a new coach and I'm not sure how familiar he is in these situations.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2017)

GA native said:


> So the way to beat Okie is to control the clock. Keep their hotshot QB on the sidelines and grind it out. We've got the tools, and Okie's defense isn't nearly as good as Auburn's.



Yep and when Okie is on offense our D has got to be up in their face all day long. I don't expect much in the way of a run offense out of them. Their passing game worries me.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> The offenses they face are much better than sec offenses with much better QB's across the board.



They are a good team but I don't care who you are. Stopping our running backs is a tall order. If Kirby has the Dawgs geared up to what they are capable of it will be a long afternoon for OK.

In their last 8 regular season games their opponents all scored points on them except for Kansas. OkSt hung 52 on them in a losing effort. Their D isn't all that + a basket of chips, salsa and cheese dip. If they try to stuff the run by stacking the box we have proven we have receivers that can torch any defense and if Fromm can maintain his poise and composure he'll do just that.

If we control TOP and the LOS and get some 3 and outs on their O I like our chances. They ain't run into Roquan Smith yet but they will.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

So since the dawgs done beat Oklahoma who will they beat for the national championship?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

Will the dawgs or Alabama be ranked #1 at the start of next year ?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes it should be one and two depending on the outcome


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Yes it should be one and two depending on the outcome



Outcome? Dawgs done won it all


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Outcome? Dawgs done won it all



Nah, we're still relishing in the fact we slapped Auburn around like school girls and won the SEC.. You just can't let that go can you?? Going to be a long off season for you! Look at the bright side, you get to go to Atlanta again in the Peach Bowl. Hopefully you won't blow it like you did last week...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Outcome? Dawgs done won it all


----------



## Snowman63 (Dec 7, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Willie Taggart


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

Dawgs third string would be starters on any other team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2017)

Snowman63 said:


> Willie Taggart



Maybe he won't let the potheads run the program.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2017)

Maybe yall Dawg fans should call Mayfield and tell him there is no need to even show up......Oh wait.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2017)

Michael Jackson Mayfield


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Georgia is not even favored in the game. Anybody that thinks it will be a cake walk, needs to get their thinking straight. I personally, have yet to talk to one Dawg Fan in person, who is anything but nervous about this game. Like I said before, most of us just tickled to death, that we beat Auburn and got this far.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs third string would be starters on any other team.



Says the 3rd place team in the SEC..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia is not even favored in the game. Anybody that thinks it will be a cake walk, needs to get their thinking straight. I personally, have yet to talk to one Dawg Fan in person, who is anything but nervous about this game. Like I said before, most of us just tickled to death, that we beat Auburn and got this far.



You're right about the game but I've heard quite a few Ga fans that already have penciled themselves into the Natty. They say Bama may beat them but there is no way OU or Clemson will...


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 7, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe yall Dawg fans should call Mayfield and tell him there is no need to even show up......Oh wait.



The criminoles rescheduled with La Monroe on championship weekend to make it to a garbage bowl


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> The criminoles rescheduled with La Monroe on championship weekend to make it to a garbage bowl



That doesn't change the classless act by the dawg faithful.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia is not even favored in the game. Anybody that thinks it will be a cake walk, needs to get their thinking straight. I personally, have yet to talk to one Dawg Fan in person, who is anything but nervous about this game. Like I said before, most of us just tickled to death, that we beat Auburn and got this far.



Yep. From here on out it's free football. Whatever shortcomings this team has pale in comparison to their accomplishments.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says the 3rd place team in the SEC..



sorry thats alabama. check the SEC website. #1 SEC west is auburn.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. From here on out it's free football. Whatever shortcomings this team has pale in comparison to their accomplishments.




thats because you and KYdawg have common sense


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> sorry thats alabama. check the SEC website. #1 SEC west is auburn.



Cool! I didn't see where Auburn jumped Bama in the rankings and is now considered 1 of the 4 best teams in the country..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. From here on out it's free football. Whatever shortcomings this team has pale in comparison to their accomplishments.



I could care less about the Rose Bowl.. I'm having too much fun trolling the Auburn folks that are still sore they are the 3rd best team in the SEC..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cool! I didn't see where Auburn jumped Bama in the rankings and is now considered 1 of the 4 best teams in the country..



check the SEC west standings. alabama #2. that makes them #3 in SEC


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less about the Rose Bowl.. I'm having too much fun trolling the Auburn folks that are still sore they are the 3rd best team in the SEC..



its not my fault you can't stand that your cult is #3


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> check the SEC west standings. alabama #2. that makes them #3 in SEC



Must suck even worse thinking that.. While they play in the Sugar Bowl and Auburn plays In the Peach Bowl.. Sure does feel good being the "King" of the SEC..  

There's always next year..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> its not my fault you can't stand that your cult is #3



Speaking of #3..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> thats because you and KYdawg have common sense



KYDawg is the one with the common sense. I just say what he tells me to say.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> KYDawg is the one with the common sense. I just say what he tells me to say.



Same here. Charlie is my mentor!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't know how smart he is but he dang sure knows his way around a ham! Lawd have mercy.



Happy Birthday Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Elfiiiii, is way to kind, with his words, I am just a  pessimistic person, when it comes to the Dawgs


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 8, 2017)

I saw this posted elsewhere by an Alabama fan.  I haven't verified it, but because I like/agree with what is said, I'm reposting it here:
 Oklahoma's adjusted defensive efficiency ranks them at 59th in the country. The three teams closest to that ranking which Georgia played this season are Florida at 45th, Georgia Tech at 49th, and Tennessee at 70th. Against those three teams, Georgia averaged 40.33 points per game, 414 total yards per game, 277.67 yards rushing per game, 0.67 turnovers per game, and allowed their opponent an average of 11.67 drives per game. 

 Georgia's adjusted defensive efficiency ranks them at 2nd in the country. The three teams closest to the ranking which Oklahoma played this season are Texas at 6th, Ohio State at 11th, and TCU at 14th. Against those three teams, Oklahoma averaged 34.75 points per game, 500.5 total yards per game, 174 yards rushing per game, 0.75 turnovers per game, and ran an average of 11.75 drives per game. 

 If the offensive averages for both teams against comparable defenses hold, Georgia wins this game. That means that the real question in this game is whether the weakest unit on the field, Oklahoma's defense, plays significantly better than expected. OU hasn't played a ball-control offense like Georgia. They also haven't played a team with a true, consistent, power-rushing attack like Georgia. 

 So, the real question in this game is not "Can Georgia slow down OU's offense?" but, rather, "Can OU slow down Georgia's offense?" 

 OU's defense played great against Ohio State but Ohio State has been more than a little bit up and down this season on offense. They'll need a similar effort and on-field result to that Ohio State game if they're going to beat Georgia.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia is not even favored in the game. Anybody that thinks it will be a cake walk, needs to get their thinking straight. I personally, have yet to talk to one Dawg Fan in person, who is anything but nervous about this game. Like I said before, most of us just tickled to death, that we beat Auburn and got this far.



All outlets have UGA-1.5  with an O/U 60 on early $$
"Sharps" or sharp betters, will come in late with heavy $ and push it more I heard.  I'm not a betting man, so I don't always understand, but I keep hearing and reading that a lot of money is coming in on Georgia. I do know the betting is what pushes the lines and that is why Georgia is a  favorite.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

AugustaDawg said:


> I saw this posted elsewhere by an Alabama fan.  I haven't verified it, but because I like/agree with what is said, I'm reposting it here:
> Oklahoma's adjusted defensive efficiency ranks them at 59th in the country. The three teams closest to that ranking which Georgia played this season are Florida at 45th, Georgia Tech at 49th, and Tennessee at 70th. Against those three teams, Georgia averaged 40.33 points per game, 414 total yards per game, 277.67 yards rushing per game, 0.67 turnovers per game, and allowed their opponent an average of 11.67 drives per game.
> 
> Georgia's adjusted defensive efficiency ranks them at 2nd in the country. The three teams closest to the ranking which Oklahoma played this season are Texas at 6th, Ohio State at 11th, and TCU at 14th. Against those three teams, Oklahoma averaged 34.75 points per game, 500.5 total yards per game, 174 yards rushing per game, 0.75 turnovers per game, and ran an average of 11.75 drives per game.
> ...


I read that too. I suppose there is logic there but I am wearing overalls right now too.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 9, 2017)

College football is whacked 
They got an undefeated team playing a 3 loss Auburn team in the Peach Bowl. UCF gets no respect.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 9, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> College football is whacked
> They got an undefeated team playing a 3 loss Auburn team in the Peach Bowl. UCF gets no respect.



That's because the SEC runner up plays in the Peach Bowl


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> That's because the SEC runner up plays in the Peach Bowl



3rd place SEC team plays in the Peach..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> 3rd place SEC team plays in the Peach..



ALABAma is playing in the peach bowl?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 9, 2017)

No
A 3 loss team is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> No
> A 3 loss team is.



Yep. 3 loss team and 3rd in the SEC..


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 9, 2017)

So, lets get back to Oklahoma shall we?

Their message board. Landthieves; may be the crudest message board I have ever visited. SO far Georgia is.......

Not a blueblood program
Second tier.
Third tier program
Unable to recruit their own state ( they signed Sermon)
Play weak schedule
Irrelevant in CFB

It is really quite amazing.  The level of how condescending and arrogance of their fanbase is almost to the point of hilarity. I am almost convinced that there is no on on the board over the age of 14
The OU fanbase has, for lack of a better way to interpret things, they have already crowned themselves the winner of this game and in some cases the NC. They have a total lack of respect for UGA at this point. They constantly compare this game to LAST years bowl game against Auburn, and fully believe that we are the same team that Auburn was last year! No offense Aubies, but y'all were a not very good 8.5 last year.  Oklahoma is as cocky or more so than Hawaii was in 07' and I honestly think I have lost most any respect I may have had for Oklahoma,,,or at least their fan base.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

We will defeat Oklahoma, if Jake Fromm makes their whole team back off of the line of scrimmage. If we are unable to do that we will lose.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh and....Oklahoma is RBU...they think ot's a joke that Georgia thinks we are RBU.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> So, lets get back to Oklahoma shall we?
> 
> Their message board. Landthieves; may be the crudest message board I have ever visited. SO far Georgia is.......
> 
> ...



I have never had any respect for Oklahoma since Switzer was the coach.


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm already expecting to hear "Baker had an off day" or "the offense just wasn't clicking" instead of "the Dawg defense played a great game" lol...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> No
> A 3 loss team is.





Browning Slayer said:


> Yep. 3 loss team and 3rd in the SEC..






Sec west standings
Sorry guys auburn isn't 3rd in the sec no matter how bad you want them to be


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Sec west standings
> Sorry guys auburn isn't 3rd in the sec no matter how bad you want them to be





Whatever makes you feel better about playing in the Peach Bowl..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Whatever makes you feel better about playing in the Peach Bowl..



Hey I'm just trying to help y'all out.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Sec west standings
> Sorry guys auburn isn't 3rd in the sec no matter how bad you want them to be



Is there anything other than first?


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 9, 2017)

Gentlemen, there is an Auburn UGA thread if you would like to post there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's an interesting site predicting a UGA win based on actual stats...

http://myteamsbetter.com/#COMPARE_G...tatView=Key Stats&compareOption=ALL_OPPONENTS


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Gentlemen, there is an Auburn UGA thread if you would like to post there.



We talking about Oklahoma and the dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2017)

Two things, 1 paramutal betting really isn't about picking winners and loser, other than the house sets the odds to favor the house and 2 statistics, other than the final stats and stats of a joint opponent are meaningless.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 10, 2017)

Throwback said:


> We talking about Oklahoma and the dawgs



Well, my reading comprehension is county school, but even I can ascertain that yours and slayers previous 4-5 comments were regarding the invalidity of Awbarn.  

So, now on to Oklahoma;

Oklahoma has a Heisman winner.  Does the "Heisman Curse" return/continue?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 11, 2017)

"stats"I don't look much into them...

control the line, put heat on Baker, that should give UGA enough edge to win

OH YEA!! play 4 quarters of football, dont stop till the clock says :00 in the 4th


----------



## Duff (Dec 11, 2017)

Gives something to talk about for 3 looooonnnng weeks, but it will come down to the usual 3. 

Turnovers
Trenches
Special Teams


Win 2 of those and your golden


----------



## killswitch (Dec 11, 2017)

duff said:


> gives something to talk about for 3 looooonnnng weeks, but it will come down to the usual 3.
> 
> Turnovers
> trenches
> ...




yes !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Never knew we had so many statisticians on here. 

Dawgs roll 42-17


----------



## Atlsooner (Dec 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't like Oklahoma and I'm pulling for u ga. With that said, I think oklahomas defense is better than some of you think. The offenses they face are much better than sec offenses with much better QB's across the board. Besides a couple games, the offenses uga faced are not very good. Not saying uga doesnt have a good defense just saying i might pump the brakes a little. Over the last 6 or 7 years ive seen alot of big 12 teams steam roll some sec defences. Bama has had the best defense by far in the sec the last 8 years and how have they fared against spread offenses? Smoked by Clemson last year, smoked by clemson the previous year, smoked by OSU before that, smoked by oklahoma a couple years before that. Have struggled against the few teams in the sec that have also ran some type of spread like ole miss and tam. My point is not that bamas defense wasnt good, but they thrive on sec offenses and by and large look no different then alot of other teams that face the spread much more often.



Georgia’s defensive efficiency ranks 2nd, which is very good, but could be argued that it is skewed because the offenses they normally face haven’t been as capable as some of the offenses in the Big 12. That said, the argument could easily be reversed and used against Oklahoma in regards to some of the weaker defenses that the Sooners have faced.

My final takeaway from all of this is that studying the metrics and statistics all day long will never truly tell me how this matchup will shake out, but the great debate between Georgia’s defense and Oklahoma’s offense will sort itself out on New Year’s Day in Pasadena.

One way Oklahoma can attack Georgia’s highly-touted defense is with the screen pass. In their regular season matchup with the Bulldogs, Auburn used a number of screens to counter Georgia’s blitzes. Schematically, Kirby Smart and Mel Tucker like to dial up both safety and linebacker edge blitzes, but the Tigers made the Bulldogs pay on several occasions. The key for Oklahoma’s high-powered attack is its offensive line. It’s well known that the Sooners have one of the best offensive lines in the entire country. In fact, they’re so dominant, it’s difficult for me to discern what they’re actually better at between pass protection and run blocking. One thing’s for sure: Oklahoma has made life difficult for defenses because they can hardly ever apply pressure on Mayfield. Time and time again, OU’s o-line has given Mayfield all day to pick those defenses apart.

Now, it should be of no surprise to anyone that the offensive play style in the SEC is much different than that of the Big 12’s. In the SEC, most offenses are less likely to throw the deep ball consistently and the overall pace of the game moves at a slower, more methodical rate.

Everybody wants to concentrate on Mayfield, and they should, but we have 3, 1st team All Americans, just announced today. Orlando Brown, left tackle from Peachtree Ridge HS in Suwanee, and TE Mark Andrews, a RS Jr. who will probably go in the 1st round of the draft. 

It's going to be a heck of a game. And I for one, can't wait.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2017)

Atlsooner said:


> Georgia’s defensive efficiency ranks 2nd, which is very good, but could be argued that it is skewed because the offenses they normally face haven’t been as capable as some of the offenses in the Big 12. That said, the argument could easily be reversed and used against Oklahoma in regards to some of the weaker defenses that the Sooners have faced.
> 
> My final takeaway from all of this is that studying the metrics and statistics all day long will never truly tell me how this matchup will shake out, but the great debate between Georgia’s defense and Oklahoma’s offense will sort itself out on New Year’s Day in Pasadena.
> 
> ...



You had me until you mentioned Big 12 in a superior manner.  Anyone and everyone that has a lick of sense knows the SEC is the toughest league year in and year out.

It should be a great game!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 11, 2017)

Atlsooner said:


> Everybody wants to concentrate on Mayfield, and they should, but we have 3, 1st team All Americans, just announced today. Orlando Brown, left tackle from Peachtree Ridge HS in Suwanee, and TE Mark Andrews, a RS Jr. who will probably go in the 1st round of the draft.



My son was Orlando Brown's backup in HS. Besides 4th quarter mop up duty, I think my son got to play one play in his final year of HS, on a play where Orlando had his helmet come off, and under GHSA rules, he had to sit out for one play.

That dude is one of the most massive human beings I have ever seen in person...6'8" and 360 pounds. When you stand beside him it makes you feel very small. And he seemed to be a nice kid...my son said he was very approachable and well mannered.

And in about 6 months, he will be a very rich kid too. He is projected to be a mid 1st round pick in the draft.

Should be a good game, and at least a one game test of how the SEC and Big 12 really match up.


----------



## Atlsooner (Dec 11, 2017)

DannyW said:


> My son was Orlando Brown's backup in HS. Besides 4th quarter mop up duty, I think my son got to play one play in his final year of HS, on a play where Orlando had his helmet come off, and under GHSA rules, he had to sit out for one play.
> 
> That dude is one of the most massive human beings I have ever seen in person...6'8" and 360 pounds. When you stand beside him it makes you feel very small. And he seemed to be a nice kid...my son said he was very approachable and well mannered.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more. Just a good kid, that fell into OU's lap. Was a UT commit and he was signing with them on signing day. And ole Butch decided he didn't need him and denied him the scholly. He then signed with OU and it shocked the staff at OU. What a nice pickup he's been. And a good kid.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah AltSooner, I had a volunteer position in the program as the spotter for JV games. The varsity HC would sit in the booth during JV games and we had several conversations about Brown. He said his biggest challenge with Orlando, besides managing his weight (at one point in his HS career his weight ballooned to over 400 pounds ) was to make him more aggressive and meaner. Apparently he was a timid player who was afraid that he was going to hurt someone with his size.

Something to watch for in the Ok/GA game...when Peachtree Ridge played Norcross in their senior seasons, Lorenzo Carter was matched up across from Brown. In that game Brown absolutely owned Carter. He frustrated him to the point that Carter tried to pick a fight with Brown, and Carter drew two personal fouls in the first half. He was not used to being dominated and completely lost his composure.

Carter has moved from the D-line to linebacker in college but could still line up across from Brown in some situations. It will be interesting to see if there is any lingering animosity between the two in this game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 11, 2017)

here are a few of the Joe Moore Award semi finalist:*No. 

 Auburn*finalist
Georgia
Notre Dame*finalist
Oklahoma

Just a hunch, but I am guessing UGAs DL has seen some fair OL performances this year. But on the flip side, I am also guessing that OU's OL has not seen a front seven like UGA's That isn't to say we will be the best, but UGA's will be far different than what they are used to playing against in the BigXII

I am going to call this some old school "Ditch Ball" cause in order to win this game, they are going to have to get down in the ditch to win.


----------

